# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  My Hometown - Zelenograd (Зеленоград)

## BappaBa

*
Zelenograd* (lit. _Green City)_ was founded in 1958 and planned as center of electronic technology. Zelenograd is one of the administrative parts of Moscow - Zelenograd Administrative Okrug (ZelAO). It is located 37 kilometers (23 mi) from Moscow along _Leningrad highway_.  
Zelenograd on the map of Moscow  
Zelenograd was built _de novo_ on a previously empty, forested place. The Skhodnya River forms three ponds within the  precincts of city: School Lake, Small and Large City Pond.  Coat of arms  
Zelenograd was one of the most powerful centers of electronics, microelectronics and computer industry in the USSR, and it still plays a similar role in modern Russia. It was developed as a reflection of the California Silicon Valley. Before 1989 Zelenograd was a de-facto closed city  in some aspect: it was prohibited to take photos in the central parts  of the city, near the plants, teaching and research facilities and the  foreigners were not admitted into the city.
Zelenograd is home to the _Moscow Institute of Electronic Technology_ (MIET), which is largest organization of city.  Flag  
In 1988, Zelenograd incorporated the former village of Kryukovo, one of the important sites during the Battle of Moscow  (October 1941 – January 1942). Several monuments to the Defenders of  Moscow and the heroes of the Great Patriotic War are located in  Zelenograd and the surrounding area, the most famous of which is the Shtyki (Bayonet) Memorial, from which the remains of the Unknown Soldier were taken for reinterment at the Kremlin Wall in Moscow. 
Sister cities:
Tulsa (Oklahoma, US)
Unterschleiheim (Bavaria, Germany)

----------


## gRomoZeka

Молодцы, хороший клип сняли!
Очень понравилось большое количество зелени. Не люблю "лысые" города.

----------


## rockzmom

BappaBa, what a great video! Now the only problem is, I have no idea what the buildings, parks, memorials are that I am looking at. If you feel up to it, would you go through the video and take the time marks and then tell me (and others) what we are looking at? Pretty please  ::  
Like: 
 :16 secs, the gardens are they anything famous or just some gardens?
:18, the building complex is
:21, the building complex is
:27, the two building complexes are
:38, the building complex is
:40, the building complex is
:42, the church is and the lake (pond) is

----------


## BappaBa

=) 
 :16 secs, just a part of decor.
:18, college
:21, the dental clinic
:27, just block of flats
:38, house of arts (former house of pioneers)
:40, the music school
:42, Philaret's church near by School Lake
:50, MIET (_Moscow Institute of Electronic Technology)_
1:03, funny buildings called "2 hockey sticks and a puke" =)
1:07, city park and Large City Pond
1:09, city hall
1:13, offices
1:23, in the background you can see our famous building - "fluty" - 516m in length.
1:31, palace of culture
1:34, central avenue
1:37, apartment houses
1:40, Square of Youth - cinema, restaurants, shops, etc.
1:52, Monuments to the Defenders of  Moscow - popular name Bayonets. 
=)

----------


## Edgar

> 1:03, funny buildings called "2 hockey sticks and a puke" =)

 I just thought I'd mention this, so that you may avoid any embarrasing situations: 
The word you are looking for is _puck._
The word _puke_ actually means _рвота_. 
Nice to learn about your hometown though.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> The word you are looking for is _puck._

 Tnx  ::  Shame on me
lol

----------


## rockzmom

BappaBa, thank you!!!  *Monument to the Defenders of Moscow*

----------


## Basil77

А вот меня Зеленоград бесит. Не обижайся, Варавва, но правда бесит. Ну какого, блин, фига, у вас не улицы, как у всех нориальных людей, а какие-то районы? 4-й район, 28-й дом, 5-й корпус - вот типичный Зеленоградский адрес.

----------


## BappaBa

> А вот меня Зеленоград бесит. Не обижайся, Варавва, но правда бесит. Ну какого, блин, фига, у вас не улицы, как у всех нориальных людей, а какие-то районы? 4-й район, 28-й дом, 5-й корпус - вот типичный Зеленоградский адрес.

 Типичный адрес вообще без дома. =) Например: 124460, Москва, Зеленоград, корп. 112, кв 10   
Не знаю как так случилось, но у нас только корпуса, домов нет. По первым цифрам определяется номер района (112 - 1-ый район, 801 - 8-ой  район, 1804 - 18-ый район). У нас есть 2 главных проспекта (Центральный и Панфиловский) и море всяких аллей (Фруктовая, Сосновая, Яблоневая, Солнечная и т.п.) Но названиями почти никто не пользуется, местным проще объяснить так: "этот дом в 3-ем районе у флейты" или "это в 1-ом районе недалеко от Электрона". Такая вот реальность. =)

----------


## BappaBa

*Студенты МИЭТа устроили флешмоб в честь Дня космонавтики*

----------

